# BC Place Stadium retractable roof in progress **Update: Jan 17, 2011**



## Death's Sting

After being out of work for 4 months, my Union finally pulled through and got me a great job that will last a while! On June 25th I started my first day at BC Place.

Basically, the job is going to consist of, constructing a new roof, along with major renovations and reinforcing the over all integrity of the structure. The roof will be retractable and will be built similar to that of a suspension bridge. it will consist of post tensioned cables suspended from cantilever columns that tower over the stadium.

*The outside will look something like this:*

*









The inside may look something like this:










The PT cables will all meet at the center of the structure and go into a 100 Ton node.

Here is a great video showing in detail how the structure will actually be built:






Here is a video of what it will actually look like when completed:






Now finally for my own personal photos of the job in progress! Please feel free to comment and ask questions!! ENJOY!






























































*


----------



## Death's Sting

*Here are some pics of the 1000 TON crane!! in its early phase of construction. It is the largest crane i have ever seen! As you can see they even have to use a smaller crane to construct it!*


----------



## aimnhigh

Great pics, Look forward to seeing it progress, from a workers point of view!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Death's Sting

aimnhigh said:


> Great pics, Look forward to seeing it progress, from a workers point of view!!
> Thanks for sharing


No problem and thank you!


----------



## JUICE

nice pics man , we were just down there today , and it looks so strange with no lid ..lol


----------



## catgoldfish

I'll kinda miss the puffy dome look, although by the look of those pictures it may still retain a bit of it. I hope it's stronger and more durable. Nice to see our tax dollars at work.


----------



## Death's Sting

JUICE said:


> nice pics man , we were just down there today , and it looks so strange with no lid ..lol


Thanks man!



catgoldfish said:


> I'll kinda miss the puffy dome look. But I know it isn't reliable. This looks better and I'm sure it's more durable. Nice to see our tax dollars at work.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## rescuepenguin

I always called the stadium "The giant marshmellow". I guess i'll need to find a new nickname for it.


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations! That looks like a very exciting project to work on.


----------



## target

Very cool to see some construction shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gimlid

Whats your trade Deaths Sting?
guess Iron worker?


----------



## Death's Sting

Morainy said:


> Congratulations! That looks like a very exciting project to work on.


its not as exciting as i once thought but eventually i hope it will be. Thanks!



target said:


> Very cool to see some construction shots. Thanks for sharing.


Ur welcome! there's more to come soon!



gimlid said:


> Whats your trade Deaths Sting?
> guess Iron worker?


that's right, I'm an Ironworker for Local 97!


----------



## Death's Sting

Update: July 10, 2010

It has now been 2 weeks since i started at BC place and we have gotten a lot done! My company is now working in the field of play! We are installing lattices that will reinforce the outside perimeter of the stadium.

The 1000 Tone crane is now complete, it is no long just a turn table and tracks, it really has developed into a true mechanical monster. It has 2 completely separate counter weights that hold approximately 800,000lbs each! One set is directly behind the Cab of the crane, the other has its own giant tractor and lattice work that trails behind the crane. The main use of this giant will be to lift the giant mast like cantilever columns into place. There are a total of 37 of these giant columns that will surround the perimeter of the building and hold the post tensioning cables.

Time for more pics lets see if you can spot me in them! 

feel free to comment and ask questions, ENJOY!


----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## catgoldfish

Love the pics. Since most of us can't get inside BC Place it's nice to see what the progress looks like. Thanks for the updates keep em coming!


----------



## Death's Sting

catgoldfish said:


> Love the pics. Since most of us can't get inside BC Place it's nice to see what the progress looks like. Thanks for the updates keep em coming!


Thanks! will do!


----------



## rocker85675

gonna look good. i like the stadium the leos are playing in this year, you cant beat the backdrop of vans natural beauty.


----------



## Death's Sting

rocker85675 said:


> gonna look good. i like the stadium the leos are playing in this year, you cant beat the backdrop of vans natural beauty.


Yah, right on!


----------



## montacier intl

Your employment can be terminated for making these pictures available to the public or to the media. This project is very high profile. Please keep all personal pictures you have taken within your own home. 

Please remove this thread as soon as possible


----------



## target

^ Interesting first post.

I like seeing the pictures. That central crane is massive!


----------



## Mferko

are you a rodbuster or are you doin the framework?
i used to be a electrical engineering technologist then electrician for a while, got out of the trades tho.


----------



## Death's Sting

montacier intl said:


> Your employment can be terminated for making these pictures available to the public or to the media. This project is very high profile. Please keep all personal pictures you have taken within your own home.
> 
> Please remove this thread as soon as possible


my Union and company never mentioned anything like that too me, so if u have a problem contact them persoanlly. you can also contact the admin of this forum. anyway, i know a couple other people that have taken many photos of the job and posted it online.. so what, ur going to hunt down everyone?!?!

u might as well make everyone go through security check at work for cameras and cell phones..like really come on now...



target said:


> ^ Interesting first post.
> 
> I like seeing the pictures. That central crane is massive!


I like sharing the pictures too, montacier intl is one of the Companies working on the project... i guess they have a lot of interms with a crap load of spare time.. im surprised they would post here.. what a waste of their time, they have enough problems to worry about already..



Mferko said:


> are you a rodbuster or are you doin the framework?
> i used to be a electrical engineering technologist then electrician for a while, got out of the trades tho.


Im a Union Ironworker who generalizes in all aspects of ironworking, including rebar. on this job i am doing structural ironworking. i did my share of rod busting a while back lol..


----------



## neven

montacier intl said:


> Your employment can be terminated for making these pictures available to the public or to the media. This project is very high profile. Please keep all personal pictures you have taken within your own home.
> 
> Please remove this thread as soon as possible


Why would a company register to make a post like that on a local aquatics site. not only that, but this job site is in the downtown core, surrounded by towers and a sky train going right by. it doesn't make sense to enforce a camera policy when everything done is in the public eye. Im sorry but it just seems too like troll posts you find elsewhere.


----------



## Death's Sting

neven said:


> Why would a company register to make a post like that on a local aquatics site. not only that, but this job site is in the downtown core, surrounded by towers and a sky train going right by. it doesn't make sense to enforce a camera policy when everything done is in the public eye. Im sorry but it just seems too like troll posts you find elsewhere.


oh yah man, the whole job is like that.. PCL is even worse.. those scabby bastards..

to many people with their heads up their A$$ running around barking orders all day.


----------



## taureandragon76

We shared a road with a PCL site when they were building the new convention center and I was on the Fairmont Pacific Rim tower. Needless to say it was interesting at times


----------



## neven

the only PCL site i worked on was EA Sports burnaby Phase 2. Was quite ridiculous, every trade had a different quadrant system, so there were always people getting lost


----------



## Death's Sting

The first 2 Masts have now no been erected! Each Mast weighs in at approximately 270,000lbs. Enjoy!


----------



## target

Cool looking. I love seeing the updates.


----------



## Death's Sting

I got a nasty chemical burn and have to take time off. There wont be any updates for a couple weeks....


----------



## Aquaman

Death's Sting said:


> I got a nasty chemical burn and have to take time off. There wont be any updates for a couple weeks....


 Wow thats to bad I got burned once involving some chemicals ....not at all related to your injuries though ......
Hope your okay and will recover soon . You know these guys like photos ...of pretty much anything.... and details ( wanna talk about it  ) hope its not going to set you back for long. Wishing you a speedy recovery
HAPPY 3rd Friday in a row to you !


----------



## Death's Sting

Aquaman said:


> Wow thats to bad I got burned once involving some chemicals ....not at all related to your injuries though ......
> Hope your okay and will recover soon . You know these guys like photos ...of pretty much anything.... and details ( wanna talk about it  ) hope its not going to set you back for long. Wishing you a speedy recovery
> HAPPY 3rd Friday in a row to you !


Thanks man!
I will be back at work Tuesday!


----------



## Dave

I couldnt pass up the opportunity yesterday to go flying, aside from being cold (-9 at 2000ft, -15ish about 9000ft), it was a wicked day. I snapped this pic of the bc place as i was passing overhead. thought i'ld put it up.


----------



## Death's Sting

Dave said:


> I couldnt pass up the opportunity yesterday to go flying, aside from being cold (-9 at 2000ft, -15ish about 9000ft), it was a wicked day. I snapped this pic of the bc place as i was passing overhead. thought i'ld put it up.


Nice shot!

Ive been working night shifts so visibility is limited. I will try to do an update soon.


----------



## Dave

thanks. whent he weather co-operates and more visual progress is visible, i'll take some more.


----------



## big_bubba_B

Well will be a nice stadiam when it is done now they just need a good team to play in it and will be good .


----------



## Death's Sting

The last Mast was erected last week! The job is now half done! Here are some new pics!! Enjoy!























































Heres a vid my friend made:
[YT]
YouTube - On top of the world[/YT]


----------



## striker

thats a crazy view from up there. starting to come together now cant wait for some lion games and have to go to the grey cup in the new stadium


----------



## Death's Sting

striker said:


> thats a crazy view from up there. starting to come together now cant wait for some lion games and have to go to the grey cup in the new stadium


Yah, the view is amazing during Sun down!


----------



## Dave

the first pic is wicked being level with the tops of cloud


----------



## Trouble

*I wonder if they are going to screw over their staff like they did at the Olympic's. To bad they didn't just tare the whole thing done with the General Manager Ken and his bum buddies inside. Wonder how many times they are going to push the date of the opening.*


----------



## Death's Sting

Dave said:


> the first pic is wicked being level with the tops of cloud


That's taken from almost 400' up!



Trouble said:


> *I wonder if they are going to screw over their staff like they did at the Olympic's. To bad they didn't just tare the whole thing done with the General Manager Ken and his bum buddies inside. Wonder how many times they are going to push the date of the opening.*


I don't think their gonna push back the opening, were on schedule. Plus, the Grey cup is being held there.


----------



## Trouble

We were suppose to be back to work by June. They say September now.


----------



## Death's Sting

Trouble said:


> We were suppose to be back to work by June. They say September now.


Oh well, were all working hard to get the job done on time.


----------

